# Dust Filters for cabinet



## vanpr7 (Jun 22, 2013)

I had recently bought a CM HAF 912 cabinet and I wanted ask you guys if there is someplace where I can buy for dust filters for the openings on the cabinet. My cabinet gets full of dust every week. . 
I live in Noida so if there is someplace in Delhi or Noida please let me know or some online place.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 22, 2013)

Not sure if they are available in market, but you can use girl's stockings to make a dust filter yourself


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 22, 2013)

or with ur moms old chunni can also work ....


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 22, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> or with ur moms old chunni can also work ....


They can be used, but nothing beats stockings, you can stretch it and choose the hole size accordingly


----------



## vanpr7 (Jun 22, 2013)

But they won't harm the airflow in any way?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 22, 2013)

vanpr7 said:


> But they won't harm the airflow in any way?


Dust filters WILL reduce air flow, no matter which filter you use. use the filters only on intake fans and not on exahust fans.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 22, 2013)

You can also use radio grill

*a.rgbimg.com/cache1paKae/users/c/co/colinbrough/300/mG1iAfS.jpg


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 22, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> You can also use radio grill
> 
> *a.rgbimg.com/cache1paKae/users/c/co/colinbrough/300/mG1iAfS.jpg


That grill will not stop any dust, it will only reduce airflow.


----------



## vanpr7 (Jun 22, 2013)

Ohk. So will see what to do about that. 
Any other way to reduce dust from entering the cpu? (Can't seem to understand why there is so much dust in India )


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 22, 2013)

Close all holes/cracks except the fan holes. Seal the fan holds where a fan is not mounted. Keep the pc away from window. Keep pc on a table rather than on floor. Keep the pc covered when not in use.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 22, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> They can be used, but nothing beats stockings, you can stretch it and choose the hole size accordingly


hmm ....


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 22, 2013)

mosquito net


----------



## root.king (Jun 23, 2013)

@ op and all please look here 
 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking/143022-dust-filter-suggestion.html


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 23, 2013)

Stockings have least effect on airflow than any other material AND they are available in many colours to match your colour scheme. Plus, the hole size is adjustable depending on how much you stretch it.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 23, 2013)

The best is to use Airconditioner Filters as dust filters. Hitachi Koukin one works the best and one filter can make up to 6 dust filter for a PC.


----------



## vanpr7 (Jun 24, 2013)

Guys I'm gonna try d stockings n 1mm sponge n see which suits me better.. as for d AC filters,  I will have to see about that.. I know it will act perfectly as a dust filter. Let's see which one works best.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 25, 2013)

There you go:
Buy Online Lian Li 120mm Air Filter Fan (PT-AF12-3B) in india


----------



## vanpr7 (Jun 27, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> There you go:
> Buy Online Lian Li 120mm Air Filter Fan (PT-AF12-3B) in india




Don't you think these are a little overpriced? Because I will have to buy like around 6 of these for my case then. .
Wish we had some more options in India. Outside dust filters are available for half the price or even less.

I went to Nehru Place today just to check out whether any such thing is available. No help whatsoever. Even SMC don't keep such things. Gonna make them myself now when i get the time.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 27, 2013)

vanpr7 said:


> don't you think these are a little overpriced? Because i will have to buy like around 6 of these for my case then. .
> Wish we had some more options in india. Outside dust filters are available for half the price or even less.
> 
> I went to nehru place today just to check out whether any such thing is available. No help whatsoever. Even smc don't keep such things. Gonna make them myself now when i get the time.



diy ftw!


----------



## abhimi (Jul 27, 2013)

Where can I get Hitachi Koukin filter?




The Incinerator said:


> The best is to use Airconditioner Filters as dust filters. Hitachi Koukin one works the best and one filter can make up to 6 dust filter for a PC.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 29, 2013)

^^ Hitachi Service Center.Buy from the Service Guys.


----------

